# Fluffy Butt



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

add 1 more week of hair growth to this..

I've come across a bit of a problem, it's not hard to imagine this was going to happen, long fluffy hair, sticky poop!

If I'm planning to grow Gigi's coat, there must surely be a way to maintain the potty areas, or no? Maybe pigtails on her hips? :HistericalSmiley:

Maybe carve out a circle around the business area with clippers?

Is there a standard way to keep this area in good condition?

(Hope I haven't missed this and your tired of hearing this question)

The only thing I'm feeling confident with atm is her paws. I'm on top of that, it's surprising how much her hair grows in a week, but this new mum knows how to keep the paws groomed :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Even when mine are in a long coat, I get a sanitary cut on them. It's clipped away from the back end and on the tummy. Sometimes but not very often poo gets stuck in Dewey's tail. I use a waterless shampoo to spray the area and a washcloth to clean it. 

That's a very cute Fluffy Butt!!!


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction 

I can look up sanitary cut and go from there :chili:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> Even when mine are in a long coat, I get a sanitary cut on them. It's clipped away from the back end and on the tummy. Sometimes but not very often poo gets stuck in Dewey's tail. I use a waterless shampoo to spray the area and a washcloth to clean it.
> 
> That's a very cute Fluffy Butt!!!


I keep mine in a short coat but I do exactly as you (same cuts and using waterless shampoo). I make sure mine gets fiber (in the form of carrots) in her diet so the poo can flow out in once piece.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

CUTE CUTE PICTURE!! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch: I love the picture solo cute.
When I was growing Maddie's coat, I ended up having my groomer do the sanitary cut, it made things so much easier, but still had issues with little Maddie peeing on her back legs:w00t:
those little feet are so cute, I wanna kiss them lol


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*'Pooptastrophies' lol!*

Maltese have the cutest tiniest little black paw pads & Gigi's are adorable! I can relate to your dilemma. I just went through this with my dog recently, some here might remember me posting about 'butt tails' not too long ago. Here's a link to my old post here on SM 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/227906-butt-tails.html
I put but tails on my dog --pig tails on his butt lol!. I had the same problem with my dog as you had with yours concerning sticky poop & a long coat. I too had dreams of keeping my Maltese in something resembling a 'show coat' & I managed to keep it that way for about 2 years & it wasn't easy at all. 

His hair was so long got to the point where I had to put the pony tails on his but every time he needed to poop. Putting in the pony tails on his butt became so tedious to do every single time he needed to go potty, so I thought I would solve the problem by giving him a 'Korean style hair cut'. A Korean cut is shorter on the torso & long on the legs, face & tail. That strategy didn't work either, even though I clipped the area around his butt quite short. What happened is that his long tail hair & long leg hair would blow in the wind & get in the way of the 'poop drop zone' if you know what I mean lol! 

Baby tends to spin in circles when he is trying to poop and the long hair on his legs drags right in front of the poop drop zone. Currently to remedy this problem I use tiny hair clips to clip the hair from his legs away from his anus every time he poops so hair doesn't get in the way. I have recently been contemplating giving him a 'puppy cut' all over his body & legs so I don't have to be clipping his butt hair out of the way all of the time. I would keep his face semi long & his tail long if I do it. I think my initial dreams of having my 'long flowing haired Maltese' might be coming to an end soon, and having my 'Maltese in a puppy cut' might become a more sensible reality for me soon, although I'm still not certain I want to cut it :huh:. He looks so cute & beautiful in his Korean cut, I love his long 'Palazzo Legs'.


----------

